# My Golden's Breath Smells



## bababa123 (Aug 2, 2010)

What should I do if my golden retriever of 2 years has smelly breath? After I give her Greenies/Iams dental chew treats her breath smells fine, but I run out of them often and they're expensive. I give her Blue Buffalo Chicken with a boiled egg for dinner and give her lots of water. I brush her teeth maybe every couple of weeks or so. She has some plaque build up on her molars, but nothing substantial. She doesn't eat droppings in the yard anymore, but her breath still smells so bad! What do I do?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would have your vet take a look at her teeth to make sure there isn't an infection somewhere in her mouth.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Bad breath can also be a symptom of other health issues - Sophie had rancid breath leading up to when she was diagnosed with anaplasmosis. Worth a call to the vet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others that it could be other things going on so a vet check is in order. One thing you might think about doing is cutting out the boiled egg for a couple of days to see if that helps. I know eggs can sometimes give people bad breath, but dont know if it would be the same for dogs.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You should see a vet to be safe but someone told me ginger was great for curing carsickness. Didn't do that but at least his breath and what he threw up smelled a lot better!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Id call the vet just to be safe. My doxie got really nasty breath after the Purina One Lamb and Rice formula switch and slowly once we went onto TOTW and now Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach his breath has gotten a lot better. Something in that Purina One just didnt agree with him whatsoever. 

Max has the most amazing breath ever, I swear he could eat poop and it wouldnt smell bad. I love getting Maxie kisses and dont mind at all when he breaths all over me because his breath literally does not smell. Its awesome!


----------

